# Amazing cars at Bealieu on 5th May, Pride & Joy meet?



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

*MEET PLACE & TIME*

We, the TT club, will meet at Lyndhurst in the Car Park SO43 7NY, where there will be tea/coffee & bacon baps from 8.am onwards.
We need to leave at 9am sharp, Come and find my car, is easy to find as will have the Rally For heroes stickers on, and is a bright red TT.

Please buy your tickets in advance by the link below, and post up when you have.

Pistonheads is wanting car clubs to attend their Pride & Joy day on 5th May at Beaulieu national Motor Museum in the New Forest.

Full details here >> http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topi ... m+5th+May+

Beaulieu normally cost £20 to get in, if we order in advance for this event is only £10 per adult and £5 per child.

As well as having full access to the whole site, profits help the local childrens Hospice.

On Monday 5 May 2014 Beaulieu will be host to the ever popular Pride & Joy car event, the event is open to all car enthusiasts and owners to bring their vehicles along.

Welcome to the Pride and Joy Car Show being held at the iconic Beaulieu Motor Museum on the Monday 5th May 2014.

We are pleased to confirm that 
McLaren London, 
SuperVettura, 
Meridien Modena, 
Bentley Hampshire and the Harwoods Group, 
Snows Lotus, 
Rolls - Royce Motorcars Sunningdale, 
Lamborghini Pangbourne, 
Porsche Bournemouth, 
Jaguar, 
Mercedes Benz 
JHW Classics 
are among some of the names that will be showing some of their stunning cars for your enjoyment on the day

We will also be welcoming the fantastic Andy Frost who will be bringing the worlds quickest and fastest street legal car, the Stunning Red Victor 3 to the show.

A number of highly skilled people will be bringing their trade stands to the show and will be demonstrating Wrapping, Hydro Dipping, Detailing and Trimming on the day. These include the very talented team of KIK Customs and Valeting and they will also be available to answer any of your questions.

At our Show we will be raising money for Naomi House Children's Hospice and we hope to reach £10,000. The work that they do helps the whole of the Hampshire and Sussex area.

There will be some fantastic raffle prizes including donations from Scenic and Continental Car Tours of a long weekend for two people + 1 car to Belgium http://www.sceniccartours.com/the-belgi ... 4563224225. and also a tour of the Lotus Factory for you and a few of your friends which includes the a go on their scare yourself sensible http://www.lotusdrivingacademy.com/heth ... f-sensible with all proceeds going to Naomi House.

We will also be joined by a group of fantastic people known affectionately as " The Bears ". The Sporting Bears will be at the show in force, offering dream rides out in their magnificent cars for your pleasure.

If this does not sound enough we will also be attempting an official Guinness World Record on the Day for the Longest Line of Toy Cars which stands at 9235 so please bring a toy car on two on the day and you can go home being part of a World Record Breaking Team. 
http://www.beaulieu.co.uk/beaulieu-events

As part of the shows that I arrange I also always offer a unique photo for you to have of your own Pride and Joy, This year is no exception and further details of this will be confirmed very soon. Helicopters I believe.

Please come and support our show and share these details with your friends

This is a very brief insight to the Show.

*Tickets* are on this link... https://www.beaulieushop.co.uk/shop/events

Choose "pride & Joy".

Certainly worth bringing some cash along for a Dream Ride, some of the Bear's cars are amazing!

Anyone fancy going as a Club?

Interested people

Spike Tickets Booked
OllieTT
raynewell Tickets Booked
Chris****
missile
Blade_76 Tickets Booked
M18MTT Tickets Booked
bazab
richard-

Maybe

Gone Ape
Wellhouse


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

I'd be up for this 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

They need to sort out the ticket link, but will be an ace show


----------



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

Also interested in this.


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

It's about 5 mins from my house, so I will be there


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

We fancy that. :idea: We shall be at the Donnington Historic Festival the weekend before the 5th.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I'll keep an eye on it, and let you know when ticket sorted.

Maybe meet at somewhere and convoy in


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm up for this 

Just saw its a Monday, then realised it's Bank Hol Monday..


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Blade_76 said:


> I'm up for this
> 
> Just saw its a Monday, then realised it's Bank Hol Monday..


lol, yep Bank Holday Monday.

Is shaping u to be a great day!

I'll make a list of interested people on post one


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

The Mrs has even said she's up for this. I am going to make a weekend of it.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Cool, will be a good one, LOTS of expensive metal on show too!


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Ticket link added to first post, let me know if you buy advance tickets (cheaper than on the day), I'll mark on list accordantly.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

quick bump


----------



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

Tickets ordered today looking forward to seeing plenty of TT's there.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

excellent news. will be a good turn out hopefully.

follow this page for more updates

https://www.facebook.com/events/2207758 ... r=upcoming


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

COuld be. Chances are I'll be travelling from S Wales though. Anyone up for a long cruise


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

An update from the organisers!

It has not even been seen yet and you do not have to go to the Geneva Motor Show to see it. The *McLaren 650* it is going to make it's Show debut in the UK at the Pride and Joy......... How cool is that.

So please don't let McLaren London down get all of you car mad mates to sign up and join us with they fantastic cars.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Just booked tickets, hope its sunny 8)

Oh and that we dont have to park in a field, heard the forest is pretty bad :x


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

Tickets booked for this, should be a great day.

I only went to Beaulieu in December with my son (hadn't been for years) brilliant day and didn't get around everything then, so I thought this would be a good opportunity to see the rest (with the wife this time). All in a good cause and some fairly exotic wheels to drool over to boot. Can't wait.

Stayed just outside Southampton last time for an easy drive to Beaulieu in the morning. Will be doing that again I think.
Hope it stays fine and we can park on tarmac. 4WD is fine to get you out of most situations but not much good when you sink.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Brillaint, hoping to get a few TTs along.

There _may_ be a few special audis coming


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

This is how hard Shelly is trying to make this such a special event, copy of an email she just received.

Hi Michelle,

Thank you for your note. I didn't get chance to look into this for you on
Friday, however I'd be happy to help if we have the cars available. The new
911 Turbo shouldn't be an issue, but we don't currently have any 918
Spyders here in the UK. I will contact our colleagues in Germany to see if
we are able to borrow a product placement car, however the few models they
do have on fleet are currently running at capacity around Europe on similar
promotional events.

I'm at the Geneva motorshow until Thursday, so I'll pick this up again at
the end of the week.

Kind regards,

Rob


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

spike said:


> This is how hard Shelly is trying to make this such a special event, copy of an email she just received.
> 
> Hi Michelle,
> 
> ...


Sounds like a bit of a long shot but it would be great if they could source one. Saw this on Top Gear on Sunday awesome car - Love those exhausts - Loud enough to make your ears bleed.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

M18NTT said:


> Sounds like a bit of a long shot but it would be great if they could source one. Saw this on Top Gear on Sunday awesome car - Love those exhausts - Loud enough to make your ears bleed.


Well it wasn;t a No 

Audi have a similar request for a R8 V12, and Mk3 TT


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Another fantastic raffle prize confirmed today.

Wings and Wheels have kindly given two family tickets to their Wings and Wheels Show ..... but they have also DONATED TWO TICKETS TO TOP GEAR.


----------



## bazab (Feb 11, 2014)

i'm going to be there , i've only just bought the tt so it will be my first car event and looking forward to it.
Will the audi's all be congregating together or is it just pot luck if tt forum menbers meet up?
cheers
Nick


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm hoping we can all meet up early at a close location and convoy in together 

I would guess they will park people as they arrive, as its going to be very busy, so convoy in together, park together


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I have been told today that there will be two Astons. one of them is the Vanquish, two Bentleys and a R8 and then 99% have got the 458 Speciale and also the 918 too.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

If there's a 918, McLaren really need to upgrde that 650 to a P1


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

spike said:


> I have been told today that there will be two Astons. one of them is the Vanquish, two Bentleys and a R8 and then 99% have got the 458 Speciale and also the 918 too.


Wow the suppliers are really pulling the stops out aren't they. The days getting better and better at every post. Hope we get to hear the 918 if it does gets there - but not necessarily in "milk float" mode.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I think the manufactures are trying to out do each other!


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

We, the TT club, will meet at Lyndhurst in the Car Park SO43 7NY, where there will be tea/coffee & bacon baps from 8.am onwards.
We need to leave at 9am sharp, Come and find my car, is easy to find as will have the Rally For heroes stickers on, and is a bright red TT.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi all, We have some Great news...
McLaren London will be bringing the brand new 650!, And this will be one of the first showings in the UK, and they will be donating a Raffle prize of a genuine Mclaren Jacket with a "special" story behind it.










So if you want to be one of the first to see this fantastic car in the flesh, then get your names down on the thread and get your reduced price tickets online


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Update on event description, one not to miss..

Welcome to the Pride and Joy Car Show being held at the iconic Beaulieu Motor Museum on the 5th May 2014.

We are pleased to confirm that McLaren London, SuperVettura, Meridien Modena, Bentley Hampshire and the Harwoods Group, Snows Lotus, Rolls - Royce Motorcars Sunningdale, Lamborghini Pangbourne, Porsche Bournemouth, Jaguar, Mercedes Benz and JHW Classics are among some of the names that will be showing some of their stunning cars for your enjoyment on the day

We will also be welcoming the fantastic Andy Frost who will be bringing the worlds quickest and fastest street legal car, the Stunning Red Victor 3 to the show.

A number of highly skilled people will be bringing their trade stands to the show and will be demonstrating Wrapping, Hydro Dipping, Detailing and Trimming on the day. These include the very talented team of KIK Customs and Valeting and they will also be available to answer any of your questions.

At our Show we will be raising money for Naomi House Children's Hospice and we hope to reach £10,000. The work that they do helps the whole of the Hampshire and Sussex area.

There will be some fantastic raffle prizes including donations from Scenic and Continental Car Tours of a long weekend for two people + 1 car to Belgium http://www.sceniccartours.com/the-belgi ... 4563224225. and also a tour of the Lotus Factory for you and a few of your friends which includes the a go on their scare yourself sensible http://www.lotusdrivingacademy.com/heth ... f-sensible with all proceeds going to Naomi House.

We will also be joined by a group of fantastic people known affectionately as " The Bears ". The Sporting Bears will be at the show in force, offering dream rides out in their magnificent cars for your pleasure.

If this does not sound enough we will also be attempting an official Guinness World Record on the Day for the Longest Line of Toy Cars which stands at 9235 so please bring a toy car on two on the day and you can go home being part of a World Record Breaking Team.

As part of the shows that I arrange I also always offer a unique photo for you to have of your own Pride and Joy, This year is no exception and further details of this will be confirmed very soon. Helicopters I believe.

Please come and support our show and share these details with your friends

This is a very brief insight to the Show.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Latest info I have..

I am 99 % sure i have the 458 Speciale and the 918 Spyder. That is going to be so great to have them together with the 650 and in talks with Fiat to get the 4C and Audi still for the Mk 3 and R8 V10 Plus. I have a R8 but they are trying to get the others.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Sounding like it's going to be a great day, really looking forward to this! Fingers crossed the weather will be good 8)


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Latest update, can;t believe more people arn't coming!

_Hi All
Something very special and exclusive to our Show not only will JHW Classics be offering Dream Rides with the Sporting Bears in her wonderful Jaguar XJ13 but will offer ONE PASSENGER RIDE as a raffle prize in the stunning and most photographed GT40.
You have probably see this car in many of the Car Magazines and JHW Classics have never offered this Car to have anyone take a ride in it before. The ride will happen on the day.
People that have been to my Shows before will know that I try to get a unique photo opportunity for some very lucky people. This year is no exception and I can also confirm that Beaulieu are allowing us to offer 50 people the chance for a very exclusive photo of your own pride and joy pictured in the ruins of the Abbey with their wonderful Jaguar XKR from the James Bond Film DIE ANOTHER DAY. This is very kind of Beaulieu as you would not ever be allowed to have you car anywhere near any of their collection let alone have photos of it.
I will be putting a link up to a Virgin Money giving page very soon and as you all know we are trying to raise as much money for Naomi House Children's Hospice and I hope that 50 very special people will be willing to make a £20 donation for this photo opportunity of your car. This really is a once only photo shoot.
Please I have been told by Beaulieu that the car could be subject to change from another from their collection just to cover themselves if anything was to go wrong with the car on the day.
Please can you express your interest if you would like a photo opportunity space
Also can you all continue to collect as many toy cars as possible, I have been told by Andy today we have reached 8000 but we still have a way too go. Please bring them on the day and you can be an part of The World Record.
Thanks for your support.
Shelly_


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Oh the car to be photographed with is this


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Another update from Alfa

Thanks again for the call, honoured for the Alfa Romeo 4C to invited along to such a worthwhile and fun event. I am looking forward to the event, and I may potentially even have two cars - both will be left-hand drive, Italian models in red.
See you at 9 a.m. on May 5th!
Kind Regards,
Conor Twomey
Press Relations Manager
UK: FIAT, Alfa Romeo, FIAT Professional


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm surprised more people aren't up for this? Its looking to be a great day out 8)


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm surprised too, Todays update!

Hi All I have now got the Virgin Giving Page Link now if anyone wants to make a donation for the photo shoot. Thanks very much http://uk.virginmoneygiving.com/PrideandJoy

£20 (plus gift aid) to book your slot for a photo


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

ok, so JHW classics cant bring the Lamborghini Miura or the GTD40 ....

Will a Jaguar 220 do instead>?










nice private collection! http://www.jhwclassics.com/


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I'm hoping to make it but I'm committed to being in Dorset on the 3rd, Goodwood on the 4th and have an exam later in May. If my study looks good I'll be there. Also following the event on PH. I'd also say, as a former TTOC rep, it's hard getting people to turn out for these things especially on a BH monday as most people have family stuff planned, so I think you're doing well.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Think I spotted you down next to West Quay? I was staying in the premier inn for a mates stag do, did hope to pop down and say hi, but drinking got in the way :lol: I will defo recognise your car on the 5th tho


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Blade_76 said:


> Think I spotted you down next to West Quay? I was staying in the premier inn for a mates stag do, did hope to pop down and say hi, but drinking got in the way :lol: I will defo recognise your car on the 5th tho


Yep, we where doing a spot of fundraising, where supposed to there today, but weather forecast so bad, even though it was wrong and is now dry!

West Quay messed up, as we where supposed to be inside!

We stayed at premier inn too last night 

Yer my car quite obvious!


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

FERRARI 458 SPECIALE ........ TICK
ANOTHER CAR CONFIRMED FOR THE SHOW.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Is this an adult only meet cos its sounding like pure car porn to me! :lol:


----------



## v8rumbler (Mar 31, 2014)

Blade_76 said:


> Is this an adult only meet cos its sounding like pure car porn to me! :lol:


some great cars!!


----------



## richard- (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm going to this event


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

richard- said:


> I'm going to this event


Are you going to drive in with the other TT's from Lyndhurst, or make your own way?


----------



## richard- (Jul 12, 2011)

I will meet in the car park for breakfast and drive in convoy


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

richard- said:


> I will meet in the car park for breakfast and drive in convoy


Top Man


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Todays update

Hi All,
I have just spoke to Snows Lotus and they have just confirmed the cars that they will be bringing on the day.
They also told me that to be able to bring the cars they had to up their insurance to £5,000,000 ..... yes you did see the correct amount of zero's.

I wonder what this car is. .....


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

When you get to Lyndhust look for my Red Rally For Heroes TT, quite obvious.

Reminder of times...

MEET PLACE & TIME

We, the TT club, will meet at Lyndhurst in the Car Park SO43 7NY, where there will be tea/coffee & bacon baps from 8.am onwards.
We need to leave at 9am sharp, Come and find my car, is easy to find as will have the Rally For heroes stickers on, and is a bright red TT.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

spike said:


> Todays update
> 
> Hi All,
> I have just spoke to Snows Lotus and they have just confirmed the cars that they will be bringing on the day.
> ...


This will be why then


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

hoping to make it, door builds are complete and boot build started today - may not have time to polish it but fingers crossed it should be back together for monday. Where are you getting the tea and bacon goodies from?


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

wellhouse said:


> hoping to make it, door builds are complete and boot build started today - may not have time to polish it but fingers crossed it should be back together for monday. Where are you getting the tea and bacon goodies from?


From the pub next door


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

spike said:


> wellhouse said:
> 
> 
> > hoping to make it, door builds are complete and boot build started today - may not have time to polish it but fingers crossed it should be back together for monday. Where are you getting the tea and bacon goodies from?
> ...


opposite Lloyds Bank next to the double post boxes or next to the Ferrari garage? I live in Lyndhurst so all being well - see you monday morning. tickets purchased.


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

spike said:


> spike said:
> 
> 
> > Todays update
> ...


Had to be something very special for a quote like that. Very special indeed.


----------



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi Spike, just wondered which car park it is. Is it the one in the centre or the one on Bealieu Road?
Looks like the weather will be good.
Cheers
Ray


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi Ray.

Central Lyndhurst car park. Good evening all. the crown stirrup will be providing bacon and sausage butties plus drinks for all those meeting at Lyndhurst carpark.


----------



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks, looking forward to meeting everyone, weather looks good.


----------



## L80TTR (Mar 2, 2011)

Looks like its going to be a great day out with fab cars ,I be there 
The more the better


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

I hope there's a good turn out for this. The weather looks like it'll be great and all in a good cause as well. I hope to get to the Lyndhurst meet up from 08:00am for the group drive in as I'll be staying local(ish). Shouldn't be a problem providing I can steer my wife away from the premier breakfast menu. Otherwise it'll be straight to Bealieu for me with the car looking like it's been slammed (on one side anyway).


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

if anyone needs a jet wash there's a good one at the Esso garage at Asda superstore in Totton a couple of miles from lyndhurst. If you put your car through car washes, it's got a semi touchless car wash as well.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Just given the car a quick wash ready for the morning, looking forward to meeting a few of you (first meet for me) and seeing lots of stunning cars!

See you around 8am in Lyndhurst 8)


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

See you all a little bit laters 

You cant me at lyndhurst, prob be there about 8.30am


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks so much for coming today, sorry I was rather busy with Rally For Heroes.

Great to meet you all in the car park


----------



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

Spike
Thanks for organising this super day for all of us and how did you manage to get us in to the main central arena? Driving in the parking guy just said line up next to the Ferraris so he obviously knew how great the TT's are!! and it was a terrific spot considering the Lamborghini's and the TVR's etc were all outside on the grass. Once again super job and I hope that you had a successful fund raising day.
Cheers
Ray


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks for organising today Spike, was great to meet you and everyone else today. Sorry we didn't get to say goodbye to everyone, we headed over to bucklers hard for lunch and a pint before heading home.

Cheers

Nick


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

Great day today and nice to meet everyone. Not sure how you got the TT's in the main arena Spike but well done.

I've ever seen so many Lambo's, TVR's and Ferraris together at the same time and I hope the event made plenty of money for the charities.

Highlight of the day for me was the CCX, Zonda and Vanwall charity drives mid afternoon although the Shelby Cobra was kept pretty busy all day and had an exhaust note to die for.

Bonus was that my wife came away from the event content in the knowledge that she is not the only one who doesn't understand why we fuss over the TT's much.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I've had a message from the detailing guy who one of us was chatting too, while at the show, one if us with a grey or silver audi tt , was asking about a detail, can whoever it was PM some contact details please for the detailer.


----------



## L80TTR (Mar 2, 2011)

A great show for sure , lovely cars to see and hear!  added 5 no toy cars at near end of the line to get over 24k and the new world record 8) 1 was a TT all to be sold for charity soon by the organisers .


----------

